# My hand crocheted brand new chi sweaters for sale.



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

After a lot of not being sure what to do, and now the colder weather is on its way i have decided to try and sell the sweaters i crochet. I have some ready now, brand new, navy blue/lighter blue/duck egg blue/ size 10 inch length x 14 inch chest,............Light pink/dark pink/peach size 9 1/2 inch length x 12 inch chest,.........Xmas red/peach size 9 1/2 inch length 13 inch chest,.........st patricks day green/white size 9 1/2 inch length x 12 inch chest,...... sparkley black/white size 9 inch length x 12 inch chest,........xmas red/white size 7 inch length x 10 chest..............if anyone is interested please pm me, all similar to picture, thanks................................. Edited as some have been sold, smaller sizes still available.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn and Rosie in their sweaters


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, they are just darling!

Good luck selling them. I hope you have a HUGE success! If I didn't have so many vet bills for Xie the Kitty, I'd buy one..... but, alas, I'm looking to sell stuff to pay for Xies med bills instead of being able to buy.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

aww id love one but cause snuggles is a bit bigger hes in a 10-12 inc jumper awwww but they are very lovley though


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, no luck yet!


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Thanks guys, no luck yet!


u put them on ebay ? you should get something for them on there


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Dont have credit cards etc so cant do it.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

aww thats a shame ...you should sell them soon people are mad not to have them


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, just have to cross my fingers. :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

i would love to buy one of your sweaters but I am in Usa. Do you ship to U.S. and do you take paypal? Do you have any on ebay right now? I would like to look at them on ebay, what are they under?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chimama said:


> i would love to buy one of your sweaters but I am in Usa. Do you ship to U.S. and do you take paypal? Do you have any on ebay right now? I would like to look at them on ebay, what are they under?


....................Thats the problem i have,im not on ebay, of course i would ship to usa but as i dont have a bank account i dont know how to get payment, sorry not much help am i?


----------

